# I have a few questions regarding FAU6



## MethidMan (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm planning on attending FAU6 along with my girlfriend. This'll be our first time attending a con so I have a couple of questions:

 What are the requirements for a badge? Can it just be a card-sized drawing with my name on it? Does it have to be laminated with a necklace? Or do I get one at the con?

I also live in Hackensack which is kinda close to the area (about a 35 minute drive). Is it required to book a room at the hotel or can I commute and save myself the hotel costs?

Is there anything else I should know as a first time con goer?


----------



## Teal (Jul 22, 2013)

Hotel rooms are not required, and there are two types of badges. The official kind you get for registering for the con that you have to wear and the second kind that are just fun little things to wear that you or someone else can make.


----------



## Hutch (Aug 1, 2013)

If you live that close I say just drive back and forth. Save money where you can. Why pay for a hotel when you live 30 minutes away?  
They will give you the con badge when you go pick it up from registration, but I'd you want a picture of your character self there will be plenty of people selling them in the dealers den. Just find someone who's style you like and commission them. They will all have examples of the different kinds you can get, just get them early and don't wait until the last day because they may be full up and not have anymore time to sell them. Shop around and look at everyone's. . Have fun!!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 2, 2013)

One of the big things I tell to people who are first time going, is plan a budget and stick to it. It's tempting to blow all your money in the artists/dealer area but you need to make sure you have money for things like food. Now there are two places to eat in the center itself (the hotel). However if you don't mind driving 5-15 mins away from the place there are lots of wonderful places to eat in the area.

If you do commission anything make sure you get information on the artist. That means know the artists names name. If you go up to xyz and order something make sure you have contact information. It maybe a furry page, email, etc. If you want your work to be done early try to commission at the start of the con and not the end.


----------



## Flippy (Aug 13, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> However if you don't mind driving 5-15 mins away from the place there are lots of wonderful places to eat in the area.


 Noms you say? Do tell.


----------



## RailRide (Aug 15, 2013)

Trpdwarf said:


> . However if you *don't mind driving 5-15 mins away from the place* there are lots of wonderful places to eat in the area.
> 
> If you do commission anything make sure you get information on the artist. That means know the artists names name. If you go up to xyz and order something make sure you have contact information. It maybe a furry page, email, etc. If you want your work to be done early try to commission at the start of the con and not the end.





Flippy said:


> Noms you say? Do tell.



Emphasis mine, 'cause if you aren't car-equipped, the hotel is located within a vast corporate wasteland, with no sidewalks pointing toward any sort of area known to have eating establishments.

---PCJ


----------

